# Deere GT



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

John Deere gt blows the wire harness fuse with the key off?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy wjjones,

You may have a short in the harness, a short in the keyswitch, or maybe a short in the starter relay/solenoid.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

sixbales said:


> Howdy wjjones,
> 
> You may have a short in the harness, a short in the keyswitch, or maybe a short in the starter relay/solenoid.



Yes sir I have been chasing wiring all week, and it seems everything is pointing back to the ignition. I plan to test it out today. It will give me a chance to try out a new ohm/ voltmeter I got for Christmas.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

How do you test out the solenoid?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

On the terminal where the battery hot (+) cable connects, there should also be a wire providing power to the keyswitch, and maybe the alternator wire as well. If you remove the battery cable and wires from this terminal, it should not have a circuit to ground......use your ohmmeter.

Then check any other wires (except battery cable) that mount on that terminal for a circuit to ground.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I rigged up a test light with a old truck fog light so it could take the juice without blowing like the fuse keeps doing. I put a single spade connector on each wire hot, and the ground. I put one in each side of the fuse holder in place of the fuse works great. I ran through all the connectors, and nothing changed the light was still burning with the key off. Until I unplugged the VR then the light went out? How would the vr be back feeding power through the fuse holder with the key off?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It will,if it's shorted out.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> It will,if it's shorted out.


I pulled the blower housing, and all the wiring was ok to the coils, stator, etc. I unplugged the vr, and the ignition goes back to normal operation? I gues I got some more wire chasing to do tomorrow. Do you know what that 49400 relay is for Mr. John?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Got it figured out.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The VR is a circuit board in epoxy,and has switching relays,and a regulator diode built in.
If any go bad,it feeds power back through the charging circuit,which feeds the ignition switch.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

wjjones said:


> I pulled the blower housing, and all the wiring was ok to the coils, stator, etc. I unplugged the vr, and the ignition goes back to normal operation? I gues I got some more wire chasing to do tomorrow. Do you know what that 49400 relay is for Mr. John?


If unplugging the VR makes it stop blowing fuses,then that's the problem.
Replace the VR .

Without seeing the circuit board,or a diagram,.....difficult to say,.
However, there is a starting -enhancement relay available to control voltage drop,during startup.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> If unplugging the VR makes it stop blowing fuses,then that's the problem.
> Replace the VR .
> 
> Without seeing the circuit board,or a diagram,.....difficult to say,.
> However, there is a starting -enhancement relay available to control voltage drop,during startup.



Yes sir Mr. John you are correct as usual I tried to post last night but couldnt get the site to cooperate. It was the VR I guess the diode was bad in it. I told him if he ever needed to jump start the mower to unplug the vr first. I had seen this problem before, and just forgot. He said it wouldnt start so he tried jumping it with his truck.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep,...that usually does it.


----------

